# Price per square foot?



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone know how much, on average, it costs per square foot to build in the Pace area? My wife and I are thinking about buying an acre of land and building. Just trying to get an idea of what size house we can afford to build and an idea of how much money down we would have to have.

Bob


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Send lickity Split a PM. he knows all about all that stuff.

Jim


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

You are probably going to be very surprised at what an acre of land costs in the Pace school district - if you can find one. You might do better if you go a little further north.


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats a tough question, if you our looking for a precise answer. If you are building a 1600 ft2 home with 8 foot ceilings, low pitched roof, no-frills cabinets, etc.... you can build it for as low as $65/ft2. If you have high ceilings, a high pitched roof, granite counter tops, swimming pool, hardwood floors, lots of lighting, whirpool tub, etc... you could pay in excess of $150/ft2. It also depends upon how much of the work you will be doing yourself. 

I am currently building off Quintette Rd in the Pace area. Good luck.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks everybody. I have been pretty surprised at the cost of an acre of land in Pace. I guess I need to jump on it while it's still somewhat affordable. Anyone know what percentage you have to have to put down when building a house?


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Your looking at probably $80-$90 a square ft.An acre in the pace school district will cost you about $50k.Contact Baywind Builders and talk to Kelly Green he is one of the better contractors here around Pace.He is honest,and he will build off your plans or he can draft what you want.You won't be dissapointed.


----------

